# Convert DPI to KB



## catnmouse

Wow, I am in way over my head here. I am trying to download clip art to custom design a business card. The limit is 500 KB. 

The clip art that I wish to use is 300 DPI (628 x 545 pixels). Will one of you tech geniuses help me out here? 

Will I be able to use this clip art on the business card?


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

DPI means dots per inch (amount of detail in the image), and KB means kilobytes (filesize).

When you print an image, the dpi determines how clear the image will be. So a 300dpi image printed on a small business card will be very clear. You could probably drop it down to 100 or 200 and not see any difference if you need to reduce its filesize to below 500kb.

If you've already downloaded the clipart, what is its filesize?

If you need to reduce its dimensions to fit onto your business card, what software are you using? If you need any help with resizing, post the image here and I'll do it.


----------

